# هل حكم الاعدام حكم رادع ( وهل تؤيده )



## besm alslib (19 يناير 2011)

*سلام ونعمه *





*موضوعي عباره عن سؤال بسيط بس هعمله مقدمه صغيره وهي*

*اني لما بقرا خبر الحكم بالاعدام على اي مجرم بحس ان المجرم محظوظ *

*لانه هرب من عقوبه اقسى وهي السجن مدى الحياة يدوق فيها نتيجة صنع يديه*

*يحس فيها بالعذاب اللي سببه لغيره بارتكابه الجرائم ايا كان نوعها*

*طبعا بغض النظر عن كون عملية الاعدام نفسها عملية غير انسانيه من وجهة نظري*



*وهلا بجد حابه اعرف رايكم *

* من وجهة نظركم هل حكم الاعدام حكم رادع ولا هو طريق للهرب من العذاب الدنيوي ؟*

*وهل بتايدو حكم الاعدام بشكل عام ولا لا ؟*





*سلام المسيح*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يناير 2011)

ومين قالك ان السجن مدى الحياه ممكن يكون تعذيب ليه
بالعكس فى مصر ممكن يكون جنه بس جوه 4 حوائط مش اكتر


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*لا السجن مدي الحياة أصعب وبجد مؤلم ... وسيضع المجرم أمام عذاب الضمير باقي حياته *

*بس فكرة فقدان الحياة بالأعدام .... وقعها أصعب علي مرتكبي الجرائم وممكن يكون صداها أقوي علي من سيتبع خطاه*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يناير 2011)

+ cupid + قال:


> ومين قالك ان السجن مدى الحياه ممكن يكون تعذيب ليه
> بالعكس فى مصر ممكن يكون جنه بس جوه 4 حوائط مش اكتر



*حبس الحريه ايا كان نوعها حتى لو بسجن من ذهب اعتقد انها عقاب صعب تحمله ولكن يبقى مجرد اعتقاد ومش شي مؤكد*

*لكن من وجهة نظرك هل حكم الاعدام هو حكم رادع وهل بجد هو الحكم السليم لمجرم ممكن يكون عمل جرائم بعدد شعر راسه*

*هل لحظه عذابه ممكن تكون كافيه ليه على الجرائم اللي ارتكبها *

*بالاضافه الى ان فكرة الاعدام بتذكرني بمقولة اعتقد معظمنا بيسمعها كتير انا عني قولها لما حدا   بيروح  لدكتور الاسنان*

*وهي وجع ساعه ولا كل ساعه وبحس بشكل او باخر ان حكم الاعدام هو بيطبق هالمبدء *


*طبعا هو مجرد راي شخصي ولهيك يهمني اعرف الاراء التانيه المتعلقه بالموضوع*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *لا السجن مدي الحياة أصعب وبجد مؤلم ... وسيضع المجرم أمام عذاب الضمير باقي حياته *
> 
> *بس فكرة فقدان الحياة بالأعدام .... وقعها أصعب علي مرتكبي الجرائم وممكن يكون صداها أقوي علي من سيتبع خطاه*​




*انا مع حضرتك ان وقع الحكم اصعب لكنه يبقى حكم لحظي *

*بمجرد مروره انتهى تاثيره واعتقد حتى انه بيتنسي بسهوله واكبر دليل ان اي قاتل بيعرف ان مستنيه حكم الاعدام لو انكشف *

*ومع هيك نسبة جرائم القتل عمرها ما قلت خوفا من حكم الاعدام *

​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يناير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *حبس الحريه ايا كان نوعها حتى لو بسجن من ذهب اعتقد انها عقاب صعب تحمله ولكن يبقى مجرد اعتقاد ومش شي مؤكد*
> 
> *لكن من وجهة نظرك هل حكم الاعدام هو حكم رادع وهل بجد هو الحكم السليم لمجرم ممكن يكون عمل جرائم بعدد شعر راسه*
> 
> ...



بصى هقولك حاجه بما انك بتتكلم على وضعنا كأقباط فى مصر
فانا شايف ان الحكم ده كنا محتاجينه لان مكنش فى حكم واحد حقيقى رادع لك اللى قتل واحد مننا

فالحكم هيبقى ليه أثر اجابى مستقبلياً

واكيد الاعدام رادع اكتر من المؤبد مثلاً لانه ممكن يخرج بعد 7 سنين لحسن سير وسلوك


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*عامة أضافة بسيطة .....*
*سجن عن سجن بيفرق ودولة عن غيرها بتفرق ونظام عن نظام بيفرق .... وأعتقد الكلمتين مفهومين *​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يناير 2011)

+ cupid + قال:


> بصى هقولك حاجه بما انك بتتكلم على وضعنا كأقباط فى مصر
> فانا شايف ان الحكم ده كنا محتاجينه لان مكنش فى حكم واحد حقيقى رادع لك اللى قتل واحد مننا
> 
> فالحكم هيبقى ليه أثر اجابى مستقبلياً
> ...



*لا بامانه انا بتكلم بشكل عام مش بس عن مصر عن العقوبه بشكل عام سلبياتها وايجابياتها*

*وحتى ممكن تاثيرها واسلوب التفكير عنها *

*اما عن انه ممكن يخرج بعد سبع او تمن سنين فلا انا اللي اقصده مش حكم المؤبد *

*انما حكم الى الابد الفرق ان الحكم هو اللي بينطبق على المجرمين اللي بيقتلو اكتر من شخص *


*وبالنسبه للحكم الرادع انا كتبت في ردي على الاخ توين ان لو حكم الاعدام هيكون رادع *

*فما كان هيكون في جرائم قتل نهائيا وخصوصا اللي بتكون عن عمد انما برغم اصدار هالحكم على المتهمين بجرائم القتل العمد الا ان كم الجرائم ما قل نهائيا *


*((بس حابه ارجع اقول ان انا كلامي عن حكم الاعدام بشكل عام مش بقضيه معينه ))*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *عامة أضافة بسيطة .....*
> *سجن عن سجن بيفرق ودولة عن غيرها بتفرق ونظام عن نظام بيفرق .... وأعتقد الكلمتين مفهومين *​




*اكيد مفهومين واكيد كمان معك حق فيهم 
*​


----------



## sony_33 (19 يناير 2011)

*لو المجرم عرف ان نهاية جريمتة اعدام اظن حيفكر اكتر من مرة فى فعلتة
ام لو عرف انه اكيد حيبقى سجن مش حتفرق معاة اظن ان فى ناس كتير عايشة فى البلدمسجونة رغم حريتها
وعجبى*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يناير 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *لو المجرم عرف ان نهاية جريمتة اعدام اظن حيفكر اكتر من مرة فى فعلتة
> ام لو عرف انه اكيد حيبقى سجن مش حتفرق معاة اظن ان فى ناس كتير عايشة فى البلدمسجونة رغم حريتها
> وعجبى*​



*وجهة نظر اعتقد انها تتفق مع وجهة نظر كيوبيد لانكم بتشوفوها من منظور يمكن انا صعب انا اشوفها منه*

*وهو ظلم الحكومه وسلبيتها في معالجة قضايا الارهاب ضد الاقباط*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2011)

زمان كنت بقول ان الاعدام حكم همجى ومش انسانى

ولحد دلوقتى بقول كده ولكن

من اللى بتشوفيه بيحصل فى حياتك من جرايم غررريبة بمعنى الكلمة

مش تقدرى تتحكمى فى اعصابك ساعت بتحسى 

ان شخص زى اللى عمل جريمة فلانية لازم يموت

مثلا نجع حمادى مش قادرة اتصور انه يتحكم عليه بسجن

حتى لو مدى الحياة طب ما هو عايش بردو​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يناير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> زمان كنت بقول ان الاعدام حكم همجى ومش انسانى
> 
> ولحد دلوقتى بقول كده ولكن
> 
> ...



*انا معك وعارفه كلامك لان انا كمان لما كنت بستنى الحكم كنت بستنى اسمع خبر الاعدام

بس لما قرات الخبر بصراحه تفكيري كان انه هيموت بلحظه وخلاص حسيت انه مش عقاب حقيقي 

برغم رفضي للاعدام الا ان احساسي بهالموضوع بالذات ما كان بسبب كرهي للحكم نفسه

انما كاحساس بانه عقاب مش منصف لانه عقاب لحظي بمجرد انتهاء تنفيذ حكم الاعدام خلص الموضوع وهيتنسي 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2011)

> * لانه عقاب لحظي بمجرد انتهاء تنفيذ حكم الاعدام خلص الموضوع وهيتنسي *




​احنا بنبعته للعقاب الابدى​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 يناير 2011)

*انا ضد احكام الاعدام على طول الخط افتكر السجن مدى الحياة عقوبة قوية 

الاعدام عملية غير انسانية بالمرة وبيعملوها بطريقة همجية وحشية 

سواء بالشنق زى الفار الميت 

اوعندنا بيستخدموا الكرسى الكهربائى وده غبى والاغبى منه هى الحقنة السامة موت بطئ ومؤلم وغبى وغير انسانى وبلا رحمة 

ولوكان مثلا قاتل او مغتصب ممكن تتم عملية الاعدام قدام الضحية او اهلها يعنى يتفرجوا عليه وهو بيموت ,غباء وهمجية 
*


----------



## govany shenoda (19 يناير 2011)

انا شايفه ان السجن ولو حتي مدي الحياه في مصر 
ده مش عدل
لان السجن في نصر حاجه تانيه
مملكه جوه السجن وواحد زي ده ممكن يعملولو مزار 
عشان قتل الكفره
مش هيبقي ناقصهم حاجه 
حتي الموبيل والكمبيوتر​


----------



## sony_33 (19 يناير 2011)

nancy2 قال:


> *انا ضد احكام الاعدام على طول الخط افتكر السجن مدى الحياة عقوبة قوية
> 
> الاعدام عملية غير انسانية بالمرة وبيعملوها بطريقة همجية وحشية
> 
> ...


*انا معاكى المفروض ان الى يقتل حد او يغتصب حد
يدولو بنج او ينوموة مغناطيسى علشان ميحسش بالعذاب مراعاة لادميتة
او يشغلولة اغنية اطبطب وادلع للحجة عجرم مراعاة لاحاسيسة المرهفة
 طالما الرجل قتل ولا اغتصب وومكنش يقصد هو كان بيهزر
شكرا
*​


----------



## sony_33 (19 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> انا شايفه ان السجن ولو حتي مدي الحياه في مصر
> ده مش عدل
> لان السجن في نصر حاجه تانيه
> مملكه جوه السجن وواحد زي ده ممكن يعملولو مزار
> ...


*والدفيديةوصوفيا لورين على راى عمو اللمبى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يناير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> احنا بنبعته للعقاب الابدى​




*وجهة نظر تُحترم *
​


----------



## fullaty (19 يناير 2011)

*انا كنت عامله بحث كامل عن عقوبه الاعدام وكانت ليها مساوئ ومزايا بس فى نهايه البحث توصلت ان مزاياها اكثر بكثير واهم حاجه فيها هو الردع العام والردع الخاص

الردع العام ان كل واحد من عامه الشعب لما يفكر انه لو عمل جريمه معينه هتبقى دى عقوبته وان المحكمه لن تتوانى عن هذا الحكم فكل الناس هتفكر قبل ارتكاب الجريمه

الردع الخاص وده معناه تاديب المتهم او مرتكب الجريمه وعقابه عا ارتكبه من جريمه 
وعلى فكره عقوبه الاعدام صعبه جدا لان اللى هيتعدم مش بيتعدم بعد الجريمه على طول ده ممكن يقعد محبوس على ذمه القضيه سنتين او تلاته وبعدين يعدم فتخيل ان كل هذه المده انت تنتظر فيها كل يوم موتك حاجه مش سهله وده اللى بيسموه ردع نفسى يعنى اذلال لنفس القاتل ليشعر بجرم ما اتاه من فعل 

الخلاصه انا مع الاعدام مع وجود ضوابط ومعايير تحدده وتقننه بشكل يجعله اداه رادعه للمجتمع ككل  *


----------



## besm alslib (19 يناير 2011)

nancy2 قال:


> *انا ضد احكام الاعدام على طول الخط افتكر السجن مدى الحياة عقوبة قوية
> 
> الاعدام عملية غير انسانية بالمرة وبيعملوها بطريقة همجية وحشية
> 
> ...




*بصراحه كلامك كلو عجبني ومقتنعه فيه وهو نفس رايي *
​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> انا شايفه ان السجن ولو حتي مدي الحياه في مصر
> ده مش عدل
> لان السجن في نصر حاجه تانيه
> مملكه جوه السجن وواحد زي ده ممكن يعملولو مزار
> ...




*مهي دي المشكله ان في حال اعدامه ممكن يعتبروه شهيد او بطل لانه متل ما قلتي قُتل لانه قتل كفره !

لكن بشكل عام انا فاهمه ان اهل مصر تحديدا بيتكلمو من مبدء معين لانهم داقو كتير من حكومتهم 

اللي كانت دايما بتوزن القضايا بميزان الدين الاسلامي فكانت بتظلم المسيحيين 

وهو ده سبب قناعة معظم المسيحيين بحكم الاعدام  واحساسهم بانه الحكم المناسب 

والاكيد ان معكم حق يمكن السجن عندكم  هو حياة مرفهه للبعض وعشان كده صعب ان يكون الحكم م منطلق واحد

لكن مهم وحلو اننا نعرف وجهات نظر بعض في الموضوع
*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يناير 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا معاكى المفروض ان الى يقتل حد او يغتصب حد
> يدولو بنج او ينوموة مغناطيسى علشان ميحسش بالعذاب مراعاة لادميتة
> او يشغلولة اغنية اطبطب وادلع للحجة عجرم مراعاة لاحاسيسة المرهفة
> طالما الرجل قتل ولا اغتصب وومكنش يقصد هو كان بيهزر
> ...




*يمكن فكرتها ما وصلتك كويس 

هي القصد كله ان فكرة الاعدام هي فكرة لا انسانيه بكافة انواعها اوانواع تنفيذ الحكم

وان ممكن يكون في قصاص تاني بعيد عن قتل النفس 
*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *انا كنت عامله بحث كامل عن عقوبه الاعدام وكانت ليها مساوئ ومزايا بس فى نهايه البحث توصلت ان مزاياها اكثر بكثير واهم حاجه فيها هو الردع العام والردع الخاص
> 
> الردع العام ان كل واحد من عامه الشعب لما يفكر انه لو عمل جريمه معينه هتبقى دى عقوبته وان المحكمه لن تتوانى عن هذا الحكم فكل الناس هتفكر قبل ارتكاب الجريمه
> 
> ...



*هو يمكن للاعدام مزايا في البلاد العربيه كون في قضايا معينه ما بتاخد حقها وبحاجه *

*لحكم يثير الرعب في النفوس حتى لا يكررو هالجرم *

*مع شكي الصريح بان اي عقوبه مهما كانت ممكن تردع الانسان عن فعل اي جرم هو حابب او مقتنع فيه*

*والا ما كنا هنشوف الانتحاريين ولا ارهابيين ولا قتله *

*الا انها بتضل وجهة نظر لازم نحترمها وخصوصا ان في بلاد معينه متل مصر او ممكن دول تانيه ما بنعرفها *

*المهم بتعاني من عدم المساواة في حكم قضاياها لان الاحكام بتكون من مبدء اسلامي ظالم للمسيحيه*


*يعني بمعنى اخر انا مقتنعه بسبب  قناعتكم بالحكم لكني مش مقتنعه بالحكم نفسه وارفضه  *
​


----------



## fullaty (20 يناير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *هو يمكن للاعدام مزايا في البلاد العربيه كون في قضايا معينه ما بتاخد حقها وبحاجه *
> 
> *لحكم يثير الرعب في النفوس حتى لا يكررو هالجرم *
> 
> ...



*لا على فكره عقوبه الاعدام موجوده فى المسيحيه ايضا 
والبابا شنودة عندما سئل عنها قال انها ضروريه للردع وهجبلك الادله فى اقرب وقت
وكمان معظم الدول المتحضره التى لغت عقوبه الاعدام اعادتها مره اخرى لعدم جدوى العقوبات الاخرى وانتشار جرائم بعينها زى القتل والاغتصاب *​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا معاكى المفروض ان الى يقتل حد او يغتصب حد
> يدولو بنج او ينوموة مغناطيسى علشان ميحسش بالعذاب مراعاة لادميتة
> او يشغلولة اغنية اطبطب وادلع للحجة عجرم مراعاة لاحاسيسة المرهفة
> طالما الرجل قتل ولا اغتصب وومكنش يقصد هو كان بيهزر
> ...



*سونى حل عن سمايا , انت الحالة رجعتلك ولا ايه ؟ مش قولتلك خد علاج , حالتك صعبة يابنى *


----------



## besm alslib (20 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *لا على فكره عقوبه الاعدام موجوده فى المسيحيه ايضا
> والبابا شنودة عندما سئل عنها قال انها ضروريه للردع وهجبلك الادله فى اقرب وقت
> وكمان معظم الدول المتحضره التى لغت عقوبه الاعدام اعادتها مره اخرى لعدم جدوى العقوبات الاخرى وانتشار جرائم بعينها زى القتل والاغتصاب *​




*انا بصراحه بتكلم عن الراي الشخصي  في حكم الاعدام *

*لكن بامانه هيكون كتير لطيف لو تمدينا بمعلومات اضافيه عنها وخصوصا لو من الكتاب المقدس *

*وانا اكيد متابعه معاكي وبانتظار اضافتك اللي اكيد هتكون مميزه ومفيده*
​


----------



## govany shenoda (20 يناير 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *والدفيديةوصوفيا لورين على راى عمو اللمبى*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 انت بتهزر والدفيديه كمان
بس صوفيا لسه شويه علي ما تيجي
هههههههههههههههه
انا كنت في خدمه مسجونين وشوفت الحاجات ديه


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *يمكن فكرتها ما وصلتك كويس
> 
> هي القصد كله ان فكرة الاعدام هي فكرة لا انسانيه بكافة انواعها اوانواع تنفيذ الحكم
> 
> ...



*ايوة كده يابنتى اوقفى جنبى ضد كيد المعتدى هههههههه*


----------



## fullaty (20 يناير 2011)

*انا جبت ما يثبت كلامى من الكتاب المقدس على قد فهمى *​
*ففى العهد القديم ​*

*لاويين 24*
*
13 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى:
14 «اخْرِجِ الَّذِي سَبَّ الَى خَارِجِ الْمَحَلَّةِ فَيَضَعَ جَمِيعُ السَّامِعِينَ ايْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى رَاسِهِ وَيَرْجُمَهُ كُلُّ الْجَمَاعَةِ.
15 وَقُلْ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ: كُلُّ مَنْ سَبَّ الَهَهُ يَحْمِلُ خَطِيَّتَهُ
16 وَمَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى اسْمِ الرَّبِّ فَانَّهُ يُقْتَلُ. يَرْجُمُهُ كُلُّ الْجَمَاعَةِ رَجْما. الْغَرِيبُ كَالْوَطَنِيِّ عِنْدَمَا يُجَدِّفُ عَلَى الاسْمِ يُقْتَلُ.
17 وَاذَا امَاتَ احَدٌ انْسَانا فَانَّهُ يُقْتَلُ.
18 وَمَنْ امَاتَ بَهِيمَةً يُعَوِّضُ عَنْهَا نَفْسا بِنَفْسٍ.

وفى العهد الجديد فى انجيل لوقا(18_20)  

 أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ الْوَصَايَا: لاَ تَزْنِ. لاَ تَقْتُلْ. لاَ تَسْرِقْ. لاَ تَشْهَدْ بِالزُّورِ. أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ»

وهنا لم يغير الرب يسوع ما جاء بشريعه موسى بل اكد عليهاا 

نقطه تانيه لتاكد ان الرب يسوع حينما اراد ان يغير او يكمل شريعه موسى قام بذلك 

لاويين 24 

19 وَاذَا احْدَثَ انْسَانٌ فِي قَرِيبِهِ عَيْبا فَكَمَا فَعَلَ كَذَلِكَ يُفْعَلُ بِهِ.
20 كَسْرٌ بِكَسْرٍ وَعَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. كَمَا احْدَثَ عَيْبا فِي الْانْسَانِ كَذَلِكَ يُحْدَثُ فِيهِ

اما فى العهد الجديد فقد قال الرب 

فى انجيل متى 
38 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ.
39 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً.
40 وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً. 

فهنا ربنا غير شريعه عين بعين وجعل التسامح موجود ولكن لم يغير من قتل يقتل لان العقوبه واجبه للردع 


سلام ونعمه*


----------



## besm alslib (20 يناير 2011)

nancy2 قال:


> *ايوة كده يابنتى اوقفى جنبى ضد كيد المعتدى هههههههه*



*واااو هي فيها كيد ومعتدي كمان اكيد بتهزري طبعا هههههههه*

*بس يمكن عشان انا بفكر متلك ورايي من رايك قدرت افهم فكرتك اكتر شوي*

*بس هما لان عانو كتير من الاحكام الظالمه اللي كانت دائما لصالح المعتدي على المسيحيين فبيحسو ان هالحكم هو العادل والرادع *

​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *انا جبت ما يثبت كلامى من الكتاب المقدس على قد فهمى *​
> 
> *ففى العهد القديم ​*
> 
> ...




 *مش هجادل كتير لاني مش دارسه لاهوت**

 بس هقول بكل بساطه من مفهومي كمسيحيه ان عقوبة الاعدام هي بحد ذاتها جرم قتل روح بشريه

** يعني العقوبه بحد ذاتها هي اخلال بوصايا الرب اللي منها لا تقتل* 
​ 



  *                          الآيات (متى :26 : 51،* *                          52): "وإذا واحد من الذين مع يسوع مد يده واستل سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس              الكهنة فقطع أذنه. فقال له يسوع رد سيفك إلى مكانه لأن كل الذين يأخذون              السيف بالسيف يهلكون."*
 
*
 ومن هذه القصة نفهم أن إستخدام العنف مرفوض              في الدفاع عن الدين، فحينما يستخدم الإنسان العنف في خدمته تحت ستار              الدفاع عن السيد المسيح يكون كبطرس الذي يضرب بالسيف أذن العبد فيفقده              الإستماع لصوت الكلمة، من نستخدم معهم العنف نغلق أمامهم باب الإيمان،              بل كلمات العنف تزيدهم عناداً. ولكن قول المسيح= لأن كل الذين              يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون= هي نبوة بخراب أورشليم بالسيف نظير              صلبهم للمسيح. وهذا الكلام موجه للناس وليس للحاكم الذي له سلطة              إستخدام السيف. وكان بطرس قاصداً ضرب عنقه ولكن                   الله             لم يسمح بل سمح              بقطع أذنه، وفي هذا إشارة لأن سيده وهو رئيس الكهنة قد إنغلقت أذنيه عن              فهم النبوات. ولقد سمح الله بما حدث [1] إظهار حب بطرس [2] إظهار محبة              المسيح وقدرته وشفاؤه لمن يريد أن يلقي القبض عليه ويظهر بالتالي أنه              يسلم نفسه بإرادته [3] درس للجميع أن السيف ليس هو طريق المسيحيين [4]              الآن يفهم تلاميذه قوله السابق "ليكن لكم سيف" وأنه يقصد بهذا              الإستعداد الروحي وليس سيوفاً حقيقية. وبالإستعداد الروحي والذهني              يكونون مستعدين لإحتمال الآلام القادمة. وبطرس الصياد لا خبرة له في              إستعمال السيف، فكل ما إستطاعه قطع أذن




*----------------------



*1 أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَمَضَى إِلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ.*
*2 ثُمَّ حَضَرَ أَيْضًا إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ فِي الصُّبْحِ، وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ فَجَلَسَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ.*
*3 وَقَدَّمَإِلَيْهِ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ امْرَأَةً أُمْسِكَتْ فِي زِنًا. وَلَمَّا أَقَامُوهَا فِي الْوَسْطِ*
*4 قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، هذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ أُمْسِكَتْ وَهِيَ تَزْنِي فِي ذَاتِ الْفِعْلِ،*
*5 وَمُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ أَوْصَانَا أَنَّ مِثْلَ هذِهِ تُرْجَمُ. فَمَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ؟»*
 *6 قَالُوا هذَا لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَكُونَ  بِهِ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَانْحَنَى إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ  يَكْتُبُ بِإِصْبِعِهِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.*
*7 وَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ، انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:  «مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!»*

*




هالموقف مع السيد المسيح يؤكد اننا نتبع الوصايا اللي نزلت على موسى لكن لا نتبع اساليب العقاب والا كان السيد المسيح تركهم يرجمو الزانيه 



وبرجع اقول انا كلامي ورايي هو راي انساني مش هقول بعيد عن الدين انما بحس ان ديني وان تعاليم السيد المسيح هي اللي زرعته فيني 



مبسوطه كتير من متابعتك وتسلم ايديكي على الايات

*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2011)

السجن اعدام يومي للمجرم

انما لا يعطي دروساً للأخرين ..

ومع انه كمجتمع يستفاد من تعليق المشانق,..

الا ان ديننا منع هذا الشيء..وكل  لا تدينوا كي لا تندانوا

الحساب فوق بديننا هم الحساب على الارض عامة بالنسبة لتحت ولفوق اي السماء..

على كلٍ بالخارج السجن اعادة تأهيل الاكثرية تخرج  تلاميذ


والاقلية تخرج  ناقمة اكثر..

وهذا له دواؤه مجدداً..,


----------



## Critic (20 يناير 2011)

*



بس هقول بكل بساطه من مفهومي كمسيحيه ان عقوبة الاعدام هي بحد ذاتها جرم قتل روح بشريه

يعني العقوبه بحد ذاتها هي اخلال بوصايا الرب اللي منها لا تقتل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا*
*عقولبة الاعدام مش احنا اللى هننفذها *

*يعنى انا مش وانا ماشى فى الشارع هطلع سيف و اقتل الناس المجرمة ده مش من حقى ده شغل الجهة المسؤلة عن حفظ النظام و ده حلال حلال حلال :d*

*القاضى لما ينفذ حكم الموت لقاتل فهو ليس قتل بل حكم عادل و ايضا لردع و تخويف كل من تسول له نفسه للقيام بنفس العمل و الا لكان القتل و الاغتصاب و باقى الجرائم سداح مداح*

*و المسيحية ليست ضد هذا الحكم فمن قتل بالسيف بالسيف يقتل و الرب نفسه حكم على شعوب كتير بالموت و الابادة على يد شعبه تحقيقا لهذا الحكم العادل*


----------



## fullaty (20 يناير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *لا*
> *عقولبة الاعدام مش احنا اللى هننفذها *
> 
> *يعنى انا مش وانا ماشى فى الشارع هطلع سيف و اقتل الناس المجرمة ده مش من حقى ده شغل الجهة المسؤلة عن حفظ النظام و ده حلال حلال حلال :d*
> ...



:big29:​


----------



## fullaty (20 يناير 2011)

*عندما يفكر كلا منا ان من تم قتله او اغتصابه احد اقربائه سيعرف ان حكم الاعدام قليل عليه

ولو ان المسيحيه ترفض الاعدام لماذا فرح كل المسيحين بالحكم على الكمونى بالاعدام بما فيهم الاباء الاساقفه والبابا شنوده ذاته لم يخرج احد وقال ان الاعدام حرام او لا يعنينا 

الاعدام يعطى شعور للمجنى عليه واهله بالراحه النفسيه وانه لا يعيش فى غابه يؤخذ فيها حقه ولا يسترد*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 يناير 2011)

نعم اؤيده


----------



## coptic eagle (20 يناير 2011)

انا على ما اظن ان السيد المسيح كان ضد استخدام السيف عندما يذهب المبشرون للتبشير برسالة السلام ولكن لم يكن ضده اذا استخدم في حماية المجتمع من الكثير من الاخطار 
يعني مثلا الولاة والحكام كيف يحمون شعوبهم اليس عن طريق القوة العسكرية وغيرها من الطرق 
لهذا انا اعتقد ان المقصود ان لا يقوم احد بالبدأ بالاعتداء على الاخر ونبذ العنف


----------



## biscuta (20 يناير 2011)

اولا حكم الاعدام حكم صعب جدااااااااااا بس كافى اكتر من السجن لو المجرم يستحق دى حاجة
 وبعدين عقوبة السجن مش عقاب بالنسبة للمجرمين 
لانهم اتعودوا على كدة فعاادى ​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2011)

*ياجماعة عقوبة الاعدام عقوبة فعلا وحشية وطريقة تنفيذها وحشية جدا 

وعمر عقوبة الاعدام ما كانت رادع ولا قللت عدد الجرايم ولا حاجة هيكون اكتر من الاحكام الرومانية فى الاعدام بالصلب بطريقة منتهى الوحشية ورغم كده ده مش قلل الجريمة ابدا 

انا شايفة ان مش من حق اى شخص او جهة ان ينهى حياة اى شخص تانى مهما كان السبب
*


----------



## fullaty (20 يناير 2011)

nancy2 قال:


> *ياجماعة عقوبة الاعدام عقوبة فعلا وحشية وطريقة تنفيذها وحشية جدا
> 
> وعمر عقوبة الاعدام ما كانت رادع ولا قللت عدد الجرايم ولا حاجة هيكون اكتر من الاحكام الرومانية فى الاعدام بالصلب بطريقة منتهى الوحشية ورغم كده ده مش قلل الجريمة ابدا
> 
> ...



*طيب ما رايك فى الحكم الصادر على الكمونى الذى قتل الشباب المسيحيين وهم خارجين من قداس العيد وكان قتله لهم عن عمد وترصد 
هل هو حكم وحشى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## sony_33 (20 يناير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *سونى حل عن سمايا , انت الحالة رجعتلك ولا ايه ؟ مش قولتلك خد علاج , حالتك صعبة يابنى *


:big29::big29::big29:​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *طيب ما رايك فى الحكم الصادر على الكمونى الذى قتل الشباب المسيحيين وهم خارجين من قداس العيد وكان قتله لهم عن عمد وترصد
> هل هو حكم وحشى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*



*الجريمة الى عملها الكمونى بقتل الناس فى العيد جريمة حيوانية مش بس وحشية 

ولكن ده مش هيلغى ان احكام الاعدام بشكل عام احكام وحشية وطريقة تنفيذها وحشية 

القتل فى حد ذاته وحشى 
اقولك على حاجة المحكوم عليه بالاعدام بيكون عارف ميعاد تنفيذ الحكم عليه وده فى حد ذاته احساس جدا مؤلم 

انتى عارفة الحقنة السامة الى بيستخدموها عندنا مؤلمة قد ايه ؟ ده عذاب مش اعدام ديه بتفرتكه مش بس بتموته 

القتل هو القتل وهو شئ بشع سواء الى نفذه المجرم او الحكومة 
فى نظرى لايوجد اى حق لاى شخص ان ينهى حياة اى انسان اخر 

واحكام الاعدام موجودة من زمان ورغم كده الجريمة لازالت موجودة وبتزيد  
*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> :big29::big29::big29:​



*ما انا بقول بردو الحالة رجعتلك ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## abokaf2020 (20 يناير 2011)

اللي يوصل لانه يقتل اكتر من شخص من غير اي سبب ده لايستاهل رافة ولا رحمة 
والفقه ايد حكم الاعدام ده لردع كل من تسول له لنفة بازهاق حياة شخص اخر دون وجه حق 
هو لما قتل كان فكر في اللي قتله ده غلط ولا صح وحش ولا حلو بسبب ولا من غير سبب 
ولو اللي قتل اتحكم علية مؤبد وخرج حسن سير وسلوك او عفوا " وده متوقع جدا جدا في مصر "
ايه اللي يضمن انه اتعظ ومش هيعمل كده تاني بالعكش ممكن يكون دافع ليه ان العقاب بسيط واهو قتل وخرج ايه المانع اني اعملها تاني 
اولا واخيرا ده مجرد راي متواضع شخصي ودراسي علي اساس اني في كلية حقوق


----------



## fullaty (20 يناير 2011)

nancy2 قال:


> *الجريمة الى عملها الكمونى بقتل الناس فى العيد جريمة حيوانية مش بس وحشية
> 
> ولكن ده مش هيلغى ان احكام الاعدام بشكل عام احكام وحشية وطريقة تنفيذها وحشية
> 
> ...



*طيب حصل وقتل بطريقه بشعه ووحشيه  نسيبه يقتل حد تانى ولا تطبطب عليه ونقول شكرا
 على جريمته
وبالنسبه للسجن فى بلادنا غير مجدى وغير مؤثر وغير رادع بالمره 

لكى قناعتك ولى قناعتى يا قمر *


----------



## sony_33 (20 يناير 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> اللي يوصل لانه يقتل اكتر من شخص من غير اي سبب ده لايستاهل رافة ولا رحمة
> والفقه ايد حكم الاعدام ده لردع كل من تسول له لنفة بازهاق حياة شخص اخر دون وجه حق
> هو لما قتل كان فكر في اللي قتله ده غلط ولا صح وحش ولا حلو بسبب ولا من غير سبب
> ولو اللي قتل اتحكم علية مؤبد وخرج حسن سير وسلوك او عفوا " وده متوقع جدا جدا في مصر "
> ...


:big29::big29::big29::big29:​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2011)

قال الرب القاتل يقتل ولو بعد حين 
لا نفسرها على ذوقنا
المقصد من قتل سيأتي اللي اقوى منه ومجرم اكثر منه ويقتله ولم يكن يقصد المحاكمة هنا..

قل لا تدينوا كي لا تدانوا ..

وممنوع انهاء حياة اي انسان مهما كان السبب ..

هناك وسائل تعدمه كل يوم 

واقوى من الاعدام..

لن نحول ديننا من دين سلام الى دين يقتل ويفتي بالقتل..
عندها ماذا سيفرقنا عن خطباء الجمعة اللذين يفتون بالقتل
وهذا ايمانهم ..

===============
قتلو 100 الف مسيحي 
و400 واحد من اقاربي بما فيهم والدي الذي قطعت اطرافه  قبل ان يقتل

ولم نطالب بالاعدام..

الاعدام الحقيقي هناك..

ملايين من السنوات الى ما لا نهاية سيكون القاتل بالعذاب والنار الابدية..

نحن في رحلة صغيرة في هذا الكون لاتتجاوز ال 70 او 80 سنة 

ومنا من يذهب باكراً..

الرحلة الكبرى هناك ملايين السنوات.

المسيح سامح قاتليه وهو على الصليب..

فلو كان مع القصاص على الاقل لم يسامح ولم يدين

سياتي من يقول لم يكونوا يعرفون ما يفعلون

أهل القاتل يعرف الله؟؟؟ ..

لو يعرف لم يكن ليفعل...

شهداؤنا المسيحيون بكل بقعة من الارض هم الان بجانب او داخل العرش السماوي
وكما يقال نيالهم ..
قديسونا الكثير رحل او انتقل منهم قتلاً 

واولهم الرسل الذين نشروا المسيحية بكل بقاع الارض..

حتى ان الرسول بطرس لم يقبل الصلب كما المعلم 

بل طالب بقتله او صلبه بعكس المعلم رأسه الى اسفل..

ورجليه الى فوق..


----------



## besm alslib (23 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> السجن اعدام يومي للمجرم
> 
> انما لا يعطي دروساً للأخرين ..
> 
> ...




*رد مميز وواقعي وانا كمان مقتنعه فيه 
*​


----------



## besm alslib (23 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *لا*
> *عقولبة الاعدام مش احنا اللى هننفذها *
> 
> *يعنى انا مش وانا ماشى فى الشارع هطلع سيف و اقتل الناس المجرمة ده مش من حقى ده شغل الجهة المسؤلة عن حفظ النظام و ده حلال حلال حلال :d*
> ...



*طبعا انا مش قد اني اناقش رد محاور مميز متلك*

*بس بالنسبه للجزء اللي ضللته باللون الاحمر انا حطيت فوق مثل الزانيه *

*لما حبو يرجموها بحسب شريعة موسى السيد المسيح ما سمح الهم انما قال من منكم بلا خطيئه فليرجمها *

*بالتالي هو رافض هالنوع من العقوبه وما سمح فيه بالاضافه الى ان عقوبة القتل بتمنع اي فرصه للتوبه او الندم *

*مع الرب على الصليب قال **يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ما يفعلون*




_*اما عن الجزء اللي ضللته باللون الازرق فرده فوق في تفسير الايه اللي ضفته انا بالرد السابق*_

_*وانا معك ان الرب بيحاسب لكن متل ما قلت هو الرب مش انسان ولا قوانين مصنوعه بايد بشريه*_

_*الرب رفض اتمام شريعة موسى برجم الزانيه فما بالك بقتل خاطي *_


_*واول عن اخر هو مجرد راي شخصي وقناعه شخصيه تحكمها المشاعر الانسانيه واللي بشكر الرب انها مدعمه من الكتاب المقدس وهو يلي زرعها جوانا *_

​


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يناير 2011)

*انا متهيالى يعملوا له تعذيب قبل الاعدام
لكن لو قصدك الحبس مدى الحياة اصعب
دا ف اى بلد الا مصر
دا ممكن بفلوسه يخليها احلى عيسة 
وبالذات لما يكون قاتل مسيحيين دا بطل
فالاعدام احسن حاجة
*​


----------



## besm alslib (23 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *عندما يفكر كلا منا ان من تم قتله او اغتصابه احد اقربائه سيعرف ان حكم الاعدام قليل عليه
> 
> 
> اي مسيحي يتم ايذائه باي شكل هو اخ وابن واب النا بحسب عمره ولما بنحزن عليهم بنحزن من قلبنا لاننا بنعتبرهم اخوتنا في الرب
> ...




*الحق  لازم يسترد وانا اول من اللي بيطالبو باتخاذ مواقف لحتى ما يضيع دم اولادنا *
*بس باي طريقه تانيه غير الاعدام لاني كانسانه مش بشوف فيه حكم رادع انما هو حكم انتقامي بالاضافه الى ان نظرتي اله على انه عذاب مؤقت هيمضي بسرعه*
​


----------



## besm alslib (23 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> نعم اؤيده



*no comment
*​


----------



## besm alslib (23 يناير 2011)

coptic eagle قال:


> انا على ما اظن ان السيد المسيح كان ضد استخدام السيف عندما يذهب المبشرون للتبشير برسالة السلام ولكن لم يكن ضده اذا استخدم في حماية المجتمع من الكثير من الاخطار
> يعني مثلا الولاة والحكام كيف يحمون شعوبهم اليس عن طريق القوة العسكرية وغيرها من الطرق
> لهذا انا اعتقد ان المقصود ان لا يقوم احد بالبدأ بالاعتداء على الاخر ونبذ العنف




*هرجع واقول مثل الزانيه ورفضه رجمها اكبر دليل ان المسيح كان رافض لهالانواع من العقوبات*

*وبرغم ان سؤالي كان من مبدء انساني راجع لمشاعرنا كبشر الا اني لقيت ان الكتاب المقدس كمان بيؤيد رايي *
​


----------



## besm alslib (23 يناير 2011)

biscuta قال:


> اولا حكم الاعدام حكم صعب جدااااااااااا بس كافى اكتر من السجن لو المجرم يستحق دى حاجة
> وبعدين عقوبة السجن مش عقاب بالنسبة للمجرمين
> لانهم اتعودوا على كدة فعاادى ​



*مع اني شايفه ان عقوبة السجن اكبر عقاب الا اننا عمننسى اهم نقطه*

*وهي فرصة التوبه واحيانا كمان فرصة معرفة الرب *

*حكم الاعدام بيلغي اي مجال للتوبه *
​


----------



## besm alslib (23 يناير 2011)

nancy2 قال:


> *ياجماعة عقوبة الاعدام عقوبة فعلا وحشية وطريقة تنفيذها وحشية جدا
> 
> وعمر عقوبة الاعدام ما كانت رادع ولا قللت عدد الجرايم ولا حاجة هيكون اكتر من الاحكام الرومانية فى الاعدام بالصلب بطريقة منتهى الوحشية ورغم كده ده مش قلل الجريمة ابدا
> 
> ...



*كلامك هاد ذكرني بكل قصص القديسين اللي بنقراها او بنشوفها او بنسمع عنها *

*لما كان الروم بيصلبو وبيعذبو وبيقطعو راس المسيحيين عشان يتراجعو عن ايمانهم*

*عمر ما اساليبهم هي منعت او حتى قللت من المؤمنين بالعكس الايمان كان بيزيد *

*والمؤمنين زادو وكترو اكتر طبعا مش راح قول ان اعدام ارهابي هيزيد من اعداد المسلمين لكن*

*ممكن يزيد كره ونقمة المسلمين اكتر على المسيحيين وبدل ما نكون سبب في معرفتهم الرب نكون سبب كراهيتهم لالهنا 
اله المحبه الرافض للعنف  *​


----------



## besm alslib (23 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *طيب ما رايك فى الحكم الصادر على الكمونى الذى قتل الشباب المسيحيين وهم خارجين من قداس العيد وكان قتله لهم عن عمد وترصد
> هل هو حكم وحشى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*




*السؤال هنا ما رايك بقصة بولص الرسول واكيد كلنا بنعرفها*

*ان بولس الرسول او شاول كان من اكتر الحانقين على المسيحيه ومن اكتر اللي بيعذبو المسيحيين*

*ومع هيك صار اكبر واشهر رسول امن وحب المسيح ونشر كلمته بكل انحاء الارض*

*طبعا مش هقول ان الكموني او غيرو من الارهابيين ممكن يكونو بهالشكل*

*لكن عالاقل هقول ان حكم الاعدام بيقضي اي امل لمعرفته الرب *
​


----------



## Critic (23 يناير 2011)

*اختى العزيزة بسم الصليب*
*هل رأيتى كيف لما شاول ترك ملك عماليق و عفا عنه قام صمؤيل النبى و قتله بنفسه تنفيذا لحكم الله العادل*

*اقرأى ماذا قال حينها نبى الله :*

*فَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ: «كَمَا أَثْكَلَ سَيْفُكَ النِّسَاءَ، كَذلِكَ تُثْكَلُ أُمُّكَ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ». فَقَطَعَ صَمُوئِيلُ أَجَاجَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ فِي الْجِلْجَالِ.
*
*صمؤيل الاول اصحاح 15*

*هذا هو الحكم العادل "من قتل بالسيف يستوجب القتل" و هذا من الجهات المسئولة طبعا و ليست من اى شخص*
*كما قتل تم قتله و بحكم من الرب*
*المسيحية ليست ضد الاعدام و البابا شنودة ايضا قال هذا*

*و حينها كان شعب الله هو الجهة التى اختارها الله لتنفيذ احكامه العادلة فى الوثنيين من بشاعة ما يفعلون*

*اما فى يومنا هذا القضاء هو الجهة المسئولة*


----------



## besm alslib (23 يناير 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> اللي يوصل لانه يقتل اكتر من شخص من غير اي سبب ده لايستاهل رافة ولا رحمة
> والفقه ايد حكم الاعدام ده لردع كل من تسول له لنفة بازهاق حياة شخص اخر دون وجه حق
> هو لما قتل كان فكر في اللي قتله ده غلط ولا صح وحش ولا حلو بسبب ولا من غير سبب
> ولو اللي قتل اتحكم علية مؤبد وخرج حسن سير وسلوك او عفوا " وده متوقع جدا جدا في مصر "
> ...



*اممممم انا ما بعرف الحقوق بالدول العربيه بيتدرس على اي اساس او كيف*

*بس معلوماتي بتقول انه لو بدوله غربيه هيتحبس على كل واحد اتقتل عشرين سنه *

*يعني المفروض عمره كله يقضيه في السجن هاد اولا *

*تانيا الفقه بايد الاحكام اللي من هالنوع لانه يتبع على الدين الاسلامي*

*والاسلام القاتل يقتل والسارق تقطع يده والزاني يرجم ومش عارفه ايه تاني*

*يعني للاسف قوانين بلادنا العربيه هي كلها نابعه عن الشريعه الاسلاميه والمشكله الاكبر ان هالشريعه عمتنزرع جوانا كمسيحيين من الصغر*

*بسبب تعايشنا مع هالواقع المؤسف*

*وطبعا بحترم رايك كتير ومقدره مشاعر كل المسيحيين من اللي عمبيصير  بس انا ببدي رايي في نقطه انا مقتنعه فيها *
​


----------



## besm alslib (23 يناير 2011)

happybutterfly قال:


> *انا متهيالى يعملوا له تعذيب قبل الاعدام
> لكن لو قصدك الحبس مدى الحياة اصعب
> دا ف اى بلد الا مصر
> دا ممكن بفلوسه يخليها احلى عيسة
> ...




*الحبس هيضل حبس مهما كانت الرفاهيه اللي فيه *

*الفرق الوحيد ان بحكم الاعدام بيخليه ما بيقدر يتوب ولا حتى يعترف على اللي محرضينه*

*وهيزيد الكراهيه للمسيحيين 

وهيعمل منه شهيد عن بعض المسلمين
*​


----------



## besm alslib (23 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *اختى العزيزة بسم الصليب*
> *هل رأيتى كيف لما شاول ترك ملك عماليق و عفا عنه قام صمؤيل النبى و قتله بنفسه تنفيذا لحكم الله العادل*
> 
> *اقرأى ماذا قال حينها نبى الله :*
> ...




*اكيد مبسوطه كتير بمتابعتك *

*وانا معك بالايه لكن لاحظ انها من العهد القديم قبل مجئ المسيح*

*ومعلش هعيد اقتباسي لقصة الزانيه *
​

*1 أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَمَضَى إِلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ.*
*2 ثُمَّ حَضَرَ أَيْضًا إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ فِي الصُّبْحِ، وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ فَجَلَسَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ.*
*3 وَقَدَّمَإِلَيْهِ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ امْرَأَةً أُمْسِكَتْ فِي زِنًا. وَلَمَّا أَقَامُوهَا فِي الْوَسْطِ*
*4 قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، هذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ أُمْسِكَتْ وَهِيَ تَزْنِي فِي ذَاتِ الْفِعْلِ،*
*5 وَمُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ أَوْصَانَا أَنَّ مِثْلَ هذِهِ تُرْجَمُ. فَمَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ؟»*
 *6 قَالُوا هذَا لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا  يَشْتَكُونَ  بِهِ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَانْحَنَى إِلَى أَسْفَلُ  وَكَانَ  يَكْتُبُ بِإِصْبِعِهِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.*
*7 وَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ، انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:  «مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!»*

*

*
*رفض السيد المسيح لحكم الرجم دليل واضح لرفضه للاحكام اللي كانت قبل العهد الجديد واكيد منها القتل *

*ومعلش اعذر بساطة ردي لاني مش دارسه لاهوت موضوعي كان بشكل تلقائي عن رايي الشخصي ورغبتي بمعرفة راي اخواتي بالمنتدى*

*لكن لما ركزت في حادثة الزانيه وواقعة تسليم السيد المسيح ورفضه استخدام السيف اتاكدت ان رايي هو نابع من الكتاب المقدس *


​


----------



## Critic (23 يناير 2011)

*



1 أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَمَضَى إِلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *2 ثُمَّ حَضَرَ أَيْضًا إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ فِي الصُّبْحِ، وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ فَجَلَسَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ.*





> *3 وَقَدَّمَإِلَيْهِ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ امْرَأَةً أُمْسِكَتْ فِي زِنًا. وَلَمَّا أَقَامُوهَا فِي الْوَسْطِ*
> *4 قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، هذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ أُمْسِكَتْ وَهِيَ تَزْنِي فِي ذَاتِ الْفِعْلِ،*
> *5 وَمُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ أَوْصَانَا أَنَّ مِثْلَ هذِهِ تُرْجَمُ. فَمَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ؟»*
> *6 قَالُوا هذَا لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَانْحَنَى إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ بِإِصْبِعِهِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.*
> ...


*هنا لم يرفض السيد المسيح*
*لقد كتب خطاياهم على الارض وقال :*

*«مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!»*

*لم يقل : لا ترجموها*
*بل : من كان بلا خطية فليرجمها اولا*

*لم يرفض المسيح الحكم اختاه لانه هو واضعه فهل يناقض نفسه ام ان الشريعة التى وضعها الله بها عيب ؟!!*
*بل يريد تعليمنا النضج بعد الحضانة الروحية ان لا تتنفذ احكام على خطايا نحن ايضا نقوم بها فسنكون قضاة ظلم و رياء !*

*تريدى مثال فى العهد الجديد ؟!*

*هل تتذكرى ما كان عقاب حنانيا و سفيرة لانهم كذبوا على الروح القدس ؟!*
*لقد حكم عليهم بطرس الرسول بالموت و ماتوا كلاهما و تم حملهما*

*هيرودس لما تفاخر و تعاظم ضربه ملاك الله و اكله الدود !*

*اجرة الخطية موت اختى العزية الله لا يتغير مع الزمن و لا ينسخ احكامه و لم يكن اله مختلف فى العهد القديم*
*هو هو الله الامس و اليوم و الى الابد*

*المشكلة اننا نقول رحمة و سماحة و ننسى صفة العدل !!!*

*المسيحية فى حد ذاتها ليست ضد الحكم على القاتل بالموت من قبل الجهة المسئولة*


----------



## thunder (23 يناير 2011)

*انا مع حكم الاعدام للمجرمين و الاشرار 

انه حكم عادل يخلص الناس من شرورهم

جواب البابا شنودة



  هل المسيحية توافق على حكم الإعدام ، أم أن هذا ضد إرادة الله على اعتبار أن في يديه حياة الإنسان ، وهو الذي يملك الحياة والموت ؟


  حقاً إن حياة الإنسان وموته في يد الله . ولكن الله هو نفسه الذي أمر بحكم الإعدام بالنسبة للقاتل .

 فقال في سفر التكوين بعد رسو فلك نوح :

  " سافك دم الإنسان ، بالإنسان يسفك دمه ( تكوين 6:9 ) .

   إذن إعدام القاتل ليس ضد إرادة الله . بل أن الله هو الذي أمر بسفك دم   الإنسان الذي سفك دم إنسان أخر . إذ قال أيضاً في هذا المجال من يد الإنسان   أطلب نفس الإنسان ، من يد الإنسان أخيه ( تكوين 5:9) .


  فالله إذن أمر بسفك دم القاتل ، ويكون ذلك بيد أي أعطاء السلطان على ذلك .

  الله هو الذي فرض عقوبة إعدام القاتل وقال :

 " لا تشفق عينك . نفس بنفس "" ( تثنية 21:19 ) .


 على أن يكون هذا حكماً قضائياً . وعلل هذا بأسباب هامة منها :

" أفعلوا به كما نوى أن يفعل بأخيه ، فتنزعون الشر من وسطكم . ويسمع  الباقون فيخافون ولا يعودون يفعلون مثل هذا الأمر . ( تث 19:19 ، 20 ) .

 لا  ننسي أن الله عاقب أول قاتل على الأرض قايين الذي قتل هابيل أخاه . وقال   له ( صوت دم أخيك صارخ إلي من الأرض . فالآن ملعون أنت من الأرض التي فتحت   فاها لتقبل دم أخيك من يدك ( تكوين 10:4 ،11 ) .


 وقد فوضى الرب حاكم البلد ليحكم بإعدام القاتل فقال :

 " أفتريد أن لا تخاف السلطان ( الحاكم) ، إفعل الصلاح ، ولكن إن فعلت الشر فخف ،  لأنه لا يحمل السيف عبثاً ، إذ هو خادم الله منتقم للغضب " ( رومية  13 : 3 ، 4  )


 إذن المسيحية توافق على حكم الإعدام بالنسبة إلى القاتل

.*


----------



## ديونسيوس (23 يناير 2011)

*فى الحقيقه احب اوضح حاجه مهمه الن الحكم بالاعدام ده حكم قانونى والاحكام القانونيه ديه بتكون من قواعد عامه مجرده اى انهاتراعى مصلحه عامه يعنى افراد والدوله1_كمان حكم الاعدام حكم اقتصادى من الدرجه الاولى وده طبعه واضح _2وكمان انا فى راى انه احسن من الحكم بسجن مدى الحياه لان واقع الموت على اذان القاتل يكون له تأثير اقوى من الحياه فى السجن مدى الحياه لانه ممكن يتعود عليها وزى ما قال البعض ممكن يعيش فى قصر مش سجن او ممكن يهرب يكفى انه هيعيش مع ناس يكلمهم ويكلمه ولكن الموت يكون جزاء قاصى 3*_ اما عن وجع ساعه ولا كل ساعه دمش وجع ده موت واى واحد بيعمل جريمه بيخاف من الجزاء المقرر ليها حتى اللى مش بيربط حزام الامان بيخاف الضابط يوقفه عشان الغرامه يعنى الخوف موجود وبعدين الاعدام هو الحكم الوحيد تقريبه اللى مبنى على خلفيه دينيه فهو الحكم المقرر من الله ....................... واخيرا مسأله جب العقوبه او ان العقوبه الكبيره تحتوى الصغيره فاده نظام قانونى عام ............اما عن السبعه سنين هم خمسه عشر مش سبعه يعنى ثلاث ارباع المده​


----------



## ديونسيوس (25 يناير 2011)

اسمحوا لى بالكلام فهناك خلط ما بين امرين ان المناقشه اصبحت تدور حول امرين الاول عن حكم الاعدام من وجه نظر مدنيه والاخرى دينيه وفى الحقيقه ان كنا نتكلم من الناحيه المدنيه فا ديه طبعا قوانين وضعيه تقرها الدوله للصالح الاعام يعنى اقتصادى واجتماعى وثقافى وكل دوله تنظم المسأله بمعرفتها ديه نظم مختلفه فى العالم كله لكن من الناحيه الدينيه فان الامر بالاعدام لايوجد فى الكتاب المقدس جملتا نص صريح يرفضه وان كان هناك نصوص من العهدين تؤيده فعدم النص الصريح على الرفض يعطى مفهوم للاباحه وليس للمنع ولا التحريموالسيد المسيح ما جاء لينقد بل ليكمل فلا نطبق حالات فرديه كقواعد عامه كالزنيا    ​


----------

